# Found Rockey Mount MO



## fmccarty (Apr 22, 2013)

Found 8 small greys at Lake of The Ozarks Rockey Mount Mo. Saturday. I was mowing grass and ran over one. Stoped and found 7 others. They were starting to dry out. Was a nice day at the lake.


----------

